# Re: ~*~*~ Magic Spell Chat



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi hun hope u are ok and thanks for the PM.

I think ClareMack - her little one Alex sadly passed away  - Josh is doing great now, she is pg again with twins again however now naturally.

As for the others i dont have a clue!

Will reply to PM shortly.

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Kate how you doing love?  . Missed you on here! where you gone??


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hey claire!

I went away for the weekend and had a good time  Finally have a smile back on my face!

Where u off to on holiday and when?

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Would you crindge if i said Portugal we are visiting a small village called Amercia de pera (Not spelt right!) and we cant wait! mum and Dad are coming and have already been to the same place a few times before and love it! I hope it will be good for me and Mart and that there will be no arguing! I was scared stiff about our holiday in May as the one before was a total night mare! Falling out arguments and to top it all off our friends we went with split up and she ended up coming home with her daughter on her own because he had a one night stand!!! Believ me eastenders has nothing on us!!!!!   You have to understand i had not long been put on anti dee's for PND and they had not worked so changed meds a couple of weeks before hols and they had not yet kicked in  . One day i couldnt leave the apartment as i kept having panick attacks. i just layed on the sofa watching dvd's and crying! Mum and dad came out the second week and I felt a great black cloud was lifted from my shoulders so had a better second week. Its still nothing I ever want to live through again and it scares me thinking about it now! you know how things have been between me and mart so keep your fingers crossed its a nice holiday!!!
  I am so glad you had a great weekend! you deserve it babe  , but dont you ever leave me for that long again!!!!!   .

Love & Hugs,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Portugal sounds fab hun!

Hope u and Mart get to sort things out and that things work out for u both 

I wont leave u again! U should have text me i wouldnt have minded!!

When do u go on holiday? Im sure u have told me this!! LOL

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Sat morning love. To be honest i forgot I had your mobile number!!!   i will drop you a line whilst i am away so you can keep me updated on your life!!! i totally understand if you dont want to reply as text/phone calls abroad can be more expensive! but if you dont i will never talk to you again!!!!!!!     ONLY MESSING BABE!!!!!!! I would never do that to you! Your too special!!!  Glad to be back in the world of MAGIC SPELL PART *!!! Blimey are we on thread 8 already!!! I can remember writing the first post just after my mate gave me the spell! I was sat in my lovely old house in the conservatory thinking.....Is this just daft or should I write it  I just hope (and know!) its brought much hope and happiness!!!

Love Ya!!!
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

I know part 8! Think i joined in part 6! Well done for starting it  Spell must have worked for u 

Yeah i will def text while u are away and keep u updated and dont forget my postcard.......

Will miss chatting to u on here - maybe i will come on and keep a daily record so u have something to read when u get home!!

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Oh kate daily records woul be lovely!!!   I wont miss anything then!!! I'm glad you will text me whilst on my jollies   But all good stuff please!!! dont go having a major insedent while I'm away!!! I forbid anything major to kick off whilst I'm away!!!   Just tell me the good stuff by text but post all the goss!!! its only a week and i will catch up with you the very day I get home!!! i land at about teA TIME SO WILL BE ON HERE AS SOON AS i HAVE FED KIDS AND dh AND GOT MYSELF A WALM (sorry about caps!!!) back down into noraml life drink!!!   think it might be a night at the local for tea!!!   Just to show my tan of you understand!!!     < thats me looking orange with tan!!!  

Take Care Babe,
Love,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

LOL at least u tan! I burn and then go white again!!

Yep will only post good stuff and text anything exciting to u!

Going to the pub just to show off your tan is completely understandable!!

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

have just IM'd you and am expecting a reply!!!!! Please hurry!!!!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

I have replied!

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

I will give you daily rprts of my sun filled holiday!!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Sounds good to me!

How are u all today?

I have to go and start tidying the house in a min as have a viewing tomorrow!!

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Another viewing brill!!!   Did you manage to get all your garden finnished in the end Its horrible selling a house, having to keep everything spotless and show strangers round! Lets just hope it sells this time! .
  I popped down the shops to get a couple of last min holiday bits....well o.k baby wipes as I have run out but still I am taking them on holiday!!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Baby wipes are great for everything arnt they?!!

The garden is nearly done - just need to get some turf laid down.

Hope my PM made sense in the end last nite!!

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

perfect sense love  . and your right about baby wipes!!!!! Me and Con went to collect Meg from school a couple of days ago and we stopped of at the shop to buy Meg a choccy bar (a bribe!!!) I got Con a milky way and he was covered in melted chocolate by the time we got to school!!!   I opened my bag to get a baby wipe and they had run out!!!!!!!   I NEVER run out of baby wipes but had packed some for hols and not left some out!!!   luckily a friend had some in her bag so Con was cleaned up in the end!!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

LOL i love it when little kids get messy with chocolate!!

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Not when you have to hold their hand and they too are covered in it!!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

LOL yes true!

Yippeee ive done the cleaning!

Oh and got my results a day early and ive just passed my exam with a mark of 40!!

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!     40 ot of what So does this mean you have chance of getting into the paramedics then That is still what you are aiming for isnt it


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

It was a % mark out of 100 and the pass mark was 40.

Sadly my friend got 37 so she has to re-sit it.

It mite give me a better chance of getting into the ambo service as its an A level in Biology.

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Ooooh brain box!!!   well done love   Lets hope it gives a a BIg boost   I forgot to ask about last weekend? Did you have a good time   feel free to IM/text me the details


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Good luck with your viewing today!  .


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Cheers hun!

The woman viewing was well scarey she kept asking questions and stuff and then she pointed to something in the ceiling and scared ex DH to death as she obviously doesnt shave!! LOL She sounded foreign as well.

I spoke to my friend yesterday who had failed the exam and she had spoke to the others from work and a couple of others had failed as well so i actually feel quite proud of myself that i passed!

Weekend was good thanks - just got to chill out then went to the local pub with him and one of his housemates to watch the England game - he lives with 3 lads about the same age as him (19) so they are always mucking around which is what i need at the moment as it made me smile (which i havnt done in a very long time) Although one of his housemates is really annoying (whatever u have done or own he has done better etc) and i nearly knocked him out as he was getting on my nerves!!

Anyway what r u up too today?

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

LMAO at the bearded lady!!!   Hope she puts an offer in    Glad you had a good weekend but shame about the anoying one!   so excited about hols but have eaten so much over the past few days I feel like a beached whale!!! Going to do as many sit ups as poss tonight as a last ditched attempt!!!    I have noticed you on a certain thread.....Your not a chubster like me are you   sorry I dont mean to affend but you have to have a sense of humour!!!  

Love & Hugs,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Aww hunni im sure u are not a chubster?!! Yeah i started off at nearly 12 stone (was size 16) and have now lost over a stone and only a stone to go - my size 14 clothes are now getting baggy. But then i dont eat as i dont feel like eating and when i do it i dont manage much then end up being sick anyway.

Are u off on holiday on sunday? Once i go tonite offline i wont be back on till monday maybe even tuesday as im away the weekend again  But feel free to text me over the weekend!

Take care

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Wow well done on your weight loss! I wish I could loose more but seam to be stuck in a rut at the momenty!I'm normally o.k (ish) but the past few day I think I have started my holiday early!!!   I am still a size 14/16 and hover around the 11st 9,10,11 mark but am ditermined something has to be done about it all. GYM here I come!!!well I would love to but just havent got any time without Connor at the mo! I wouldnt leave him in the crech. I managed a good couple of hundred stomach crunches yesterday and will continue with them all the time now   Have a great weekend and i will drop you a text whilst away   we go Saturday morning  .

Love & Hugs,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

BYE Bye!!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hello claire as promised i am here and will try and remember to post when i can!!

Thanks for the piccie text on sunday - u looked sunned up already and with a pint of beer  

Now i know what u look like!! Did u manage to receive my photo on the phone?!

Not much going on to be honest - came home to no electric last nite - GRRRR - ex DH hadnt put anymore on the key meter and all the emergency had gone so i was stuck with candles on!!

Well weekend was fantastic - had great fun but am sulking as Reading lost the football again!!

Well have a fab holiday and i will report in when i can.....

Kate xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Oooohhh claire think we have our own chat thread now!! LOL

Thanks dizzi 

Hope you are having fun on holiday?

Its really cold where i am and is trying to rain! I have nipped home from work and back out at 11.15am then there till about 4.30pm! Then im going to slimming world to get weighed and then onto my mums as her new hubby is 30 today!

Nothing much else to report - getting really peed off with ex DH - wish the house would sell so i dont have to see or speak to him ever again!

Anyway catch up tomorrow hopefully and i will send u a PM.

Kate xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

No problem, Kate
I did consider moving it out of CT and into G&B, but guessed you'd be happier chatting here 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Yeah dizzi here is fine and hidden out the way.....

Claire hope u got my text earlier - cannot believe i done that today but glad u found it amusing!! Well so did i really!! LOL

Kate xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi claire i keep forgetting to post! Im a rubbish mate!

Wednesday went out for mums new hubbys birthday for an indian meal which was yummy - my brother was laughing at me for having a cassette player in the car!!

Have been working and then last nite went out with Mac to the pub to "try" and sort things but didnt go great! I give up to be honest - i didnt think it would be this bloody hard!

Right will try and speak soon and hope the holiday is going well.

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

The Claire and Kate thread!!!!!   Well got back yesterday and had a lovely time   I did get a text from you but the picture was missing? I guessed it was supposed to be a picture message? Send me another   It feels very strange being home! I will get looking for our next holiday now!!!   Infact think I will start hunting for flights today!!! I dont think the good ones will come out until oct time but worth a look   stop me getting post holiday blues!!!   I intend to catch up on Eastenders today but might have to pop to the pub to get this holiday mode out my system!!!    

One more thing.....managed to to put on any weight whilst away!!!   

Love & Hugs,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Yay u are back! Ive missed u! Thanks for the piccie text and your text yesterday  I dont think my phone actually sends piccie texts never mind!

Hope u had a good time? Did u go down the pub last nite then?

I really need a holiday - will go once the house is sold i guess!

How was the weather? Alcohol etc?

Well done on not putting on any weight!

Well ive had moving and handling training today and think i lost the will to live......

Catch up soon.

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Kate wheres my IM? I have to know!!!!!!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Im getting around to it!! LOL

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

lmao!!!   I am very impatient you know!!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Im doing it now but dont know what im supposed to be telling u?!!! LOL

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Kate your still FAB!!!!!!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Claire did u get it hun? Think u PM me back so will have a look!

Kate xx

PS - why am i fab?!!


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Your fab because after all the crap you have been through your still laughing!!! Maybe not all the time but your still going!!!   Oh I forgot to remind you to text me!!!!!   Please feel free to at your leisure!!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

I will text u hun as its quite funny - well to me it is!!

Kate xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

claire hope u got my text the other day?

I am off for the weekend so feel free to text me or if things are too much then ring me hun - i am always here for u.

Oh and we have a viewing on the house in a min!

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

How the viewing go?


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi claire yeah viewing went well i think!

How was your weekend? I had quite a good one 

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi,
  Well mine was crap, but on the other hand great!!! I finally chucked Martin out and have not gone back on it!!!  I have told all both our families about all the horrible things he has done so no turning back! I have been down citizens advice and taken all relevent action. me and the kids will be moving into rented acommadation and the house going up for sale. For the first time in my life i will be living of the stae and the thought of it is horrible.....hope you know what I mean because i dont want to upset anybody! the thing is I have always paid for things myself and have NEVER neede others to do it for me (Well me and Mart together) before him i bought my first house at 21. I have loads of posessions and the kids will NEVER go without but I will be in rented ! No security for my babies. As soon as Connor is in full time education i intend going to work full time and hopefully getting a morgage and a house of our own but untill then its rented. I know its only 3 years max but its still a massive kick in the guts! going from a nice house that i (we) own to a rented house is a lot to take in. Dont get me wrong I am the least "posh" or "Stuck up" person around but I just want the best for my kids. I will have to see what I can get for my money! Will keep you up dated. sorry not for being around 

Love & Hugs,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hun i totally understand u dont have to apologise to me.

Well done for finally doing it - it will be really hard for some time but like yourself as i have had a huge amount of support off of my friends and family and my boyfriend and without them i would be either in a mental hospital or dead. And i know u have the same support as i have had. You know im here and my phone is on all the time so please i beg u the minute u feel down plz text or ring me because if i didnt have the same off of my friends i would have ended up doing something stupid like i did the other week. And Mart is not worth it as neither is Mac or her worth my life or future.

You have 2 fantastic kids and you are a fantastic person and this will make u stronger as its making me stronger day by day and one day soon i will be feeling 100% again and my life will be complete.

As for now you have made the right choice and u will find happiness as i have found with my partner - he gives me great support where as others may have walked away by now and im finally grateful that i have someone who can comfort me in the way i have always wished to have been.

You take care and dont forget im here.

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Oh Kate!!!!! You out there   Any luck with the house? we are just finishing a few things then will get our on market asap. Cant see it selling right away as things are pretty slow around here at moment. Doing well and things are still much, much, much better without knobhead!!!   He changed his week day to see the kids to yesterday only after did I realise football is on tonight!   putting footy before his kids already! stupid [email protected]#*&$D!!!   Oh well it wont happen again I assure you!

love & Hugs,
Claire,
xxx.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hey Claire lovely to see u - i wondered where u had been!

It was lovely texting u the other week and im loving the text messages u send me especially the one about how u are going to miss the dog more than your ex DH! DITTO!!

Well we had a viewing on saturday - it was their second viewing and im waiting for the estate agent to ring me as he is phoning them today - so fingers crossed they put in an offer and a good one at that!

Was really upset to let the dog go as well - feels really strange without her here. I hate being in the house on my own so i have been staying at my friends house.

I cant believe he changed his day to see the kids!! Oh well at least he saw them!

My work is going ok - am about to send my application form off to the ambulance service so see how that goes!

Me and my man spent the weekend at my mums house and had a good time - my brothers were being mean to him whilst watching the rugby as he was supporting France! Also my mum had her little foster kid on saturday and i took him to the park and that and it felt really good to have a little kid - really weird!

Anyway speak soon and do text me and we will get around to phoning each other!

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Everything sounds on the up for you love   well apart from your dog!  . I am hoping Martin will keep Oscar (our dog) for the kids sake as I couldnt as not many rented places allow pets   and after everything my kids come first. I have a feeling he will say no as thats just the way he is!!!  . I am going out this Friday   . Martin is coming round to "baby sit!"   saves me a few quid but not overly happy about it! Dont like the thought of him in the house without me. catch you soon love  . Will try and text you tonight.

Love & Hugs,
Claire,
xxx.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hey claire

I know having to let go of a dog is really hard but the family who have took my dog in have said they will keep in contact with me and send photos.

Have fun out tomorrow nite! I am off down to see my man again tomorrow and am missing him like crazy!

Are u off out with some girls?

Kate xx


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Yep girls night out!!!!!  Dancing was mentioned!!! I havent danced in a while!!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

LOL Claire - did i tell u i went clubbing last thursday nite for new mans birthday? I tried to dance!! Everyone was getting ID'd as well and the bouncer took one look at me and just let me in! Not sure whether to feel insulted or not!

Yay i have a piccie to show u of us!


----------

